# Allgäu Cross Mountainbike Magazin



## lord_wicked (18. Juli 2010)

Im neuen Mountainbike-Magazin ist die 3-Tagestour Allgäu Cross vorgestellt.

Die Runde würde mich für den Herbst noch interessieren. Evtl. sogar ohne Guide mit eigener Planung.

Leider finde ich unter dem angegeben Link keine GPS Daten.

Weiß jemand ob es überhaupt welche gibt oder bin nur zu blind oder zu doof.

Gruß

PS: Falls das hier der falsche Bereich ist sag ich schonmal "Sorry"


----------



## hecksel (18. Juli 2010)

Hier findest Du doch die GPS-Daten:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...llgaeu-cross.291234.d_odc_touren_karten.2.htm

Evtl. musst Du auf der Seite noch etwas nach unten scrollen.

Ich fand die Tour auch sehr interessant und wollte sie vielleicht Anfang September fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lord_wicked (18. Juli 2010)

Ich hab gewusst das ich zu blind/doof bin ;-)

Spiele auch mit dme Gedanken das ganze mitte September zu starten, falls ich noch Mitfahrer und meine Kondition finde.


----------



## hecksel (19. Juli 2010)

Weiß vielleicht jemand, wo man am Startort der Tour Immenstadt sein Auto 3 oder 4 Tage gefahrlos parken kann?


----------



## panino (19. Juli 2010)

Ich parke in fremden Orten gerne an der Kirche. Die findet man leicht wieder und ich habe noch nie Schwierigkeiten bekommen.


----------



## Spargel (19. Juli 2010)

Fahr halt mit der Bahn hin, kost ja auch fast nix mit dem Bayernticket.


----------



## sgropper (20. Juli 2010)

Hi, ich komme aus Immenstadt. Es gibt einen großen Parkplatz (Viehmarkt Parkplatz) der ist komplett kostenlos.


----------



## hecksel (22. Juli 2010)

Kann jemand alternative Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten als die beiden im Bericht erwähnten Berghaus Schwaben und Holzgauerhaus empfehlen?
Wir wollen die Tour wahrscheinlich Ende August oder Anfang September fahren. Müssen uns aber kurzfristig entscheiden und wahrscheinlich am Wochenende. Ich befürchte, dass es dann schwer werden könnte Zimmer zu bekommen.


----------



## lord_wicked (22. Juli 2010)

Als Alternative für das Berghaus Schwaben will ich für uns was anderes in Bolsterlang suchen.
Genauso für das Holzgauerhaus suche ich was in Warth raus.


----------



## hecksel (22. Juli 2010)

Ich kenne mich in der Gegend gar nicht aus. Habs mir nur gerade in Google Earth angeschaut. Bolsterlang scheint aber ein ganzes Stück abseits der Strecke zu sein, auch höhenmäßig. Das scheint aber der einzige Ort zu sein der in der Nähe ist. Oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## lord_wicked (22. Juli 2010)

So genau habe ich mich jetzt noch nicht informiert.
Hab nur gelesen das dass berghaus Schwaben zu Bolsterlang gehört, von daher dachte ich das dies die einzige Alternative ist. Wie weit weg das ganze von der eigentlichen Strecke ist wusste ich nicht.

Wäre mir wohl erst bei genauerer Planung aufgefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammpaddler (22. Juli 2010)

hecksel schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich in der Gegend gar nicht aus. Habs mir nur gerade in Google Earth angeschaut. Bolsterlang scheint aber ein ganzes Stück abseits der Strecke zu sein, auch höhenmäßig. Das scheint aber der einzige Ort zu sein der in der Nähe ist. Oder täusche ich mich da?


Vielleicht nicht nach Bolsterlang, sondern in Richtung Balderschwang weiterfahren? Das liegt zwar auch etwas abseits von der Strecke, aber vielleicht ist im Schwabenhof noch etwas frei. Der liegt an der Riedbergpassstraße, zischen Balderschwang und Pass. Bin im Winter schon zwei mal dort gewesen. Sehr schöner Gasthof mit fairen Preisen. Der Weiterweg hat am nächsten Tag dann eben ein paar HM mehr. Einfach wieder talaufwärts Richtung Dinigörgenalpe und ab dort wieder auf die Originalroute. Ist ein kleiner extra Schlenker, aber jedenfalls schön zu fahren.
Ich bin eine ähnliche Tour vor zwei Jahren gefahren. War recht abwechslungsreich. Allerdings finde ich den 3. Tag recht lang. Vielleicht am 2. Tag noch bis Au/Schoppernau weiterfahren? Geht eh nur Bergab. Wir haben in Schoppernau in einer kleinen Privatpension übernachtet. Da sollte sich immer was finden lassen. Am 3. Tag sind wir nicht das Rohrmoostal nach Oberstdorf gefahren (langweilig auf Asphalt) sondern in Sibratsgfäll übers Sättele (kurze Tragepassage) nach Balderschwang und über die Dinigörgenalpe nach Fischen wo das Auto stand.


----------



## lord_wicked (22. Juli 2010)

Ich werde mich am Wochenende mal genauer mit der Stecke und den Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten befassen.


----------



## rotznasenbub (18. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe die Tour mit zwei Kumpels vom 18. - 20.07.2010 gemacht. Wir haben uns an die GPS-Daten vom Mountainbike-Magazin gehalten. Das war OK und wir sind überall gut angekommen.
Auch an die Übernachtungen im Berghaus Schwaben sowie im Holzgauerhaus haben wir uns gehalten.

Das Holzgauerhaus war super. Die Wirtin freundlich das Essen gut und das 6er Zimmer hatten wir zu dritt (jeder sein eigenes Doppelbett).

Das Berghaus Schwaben haben wir - gelinde gesagt - in nicht so guter Erinnerung. Der Wirt war ein A.... naja er war halt nicht so freundlich. Schon bei der Reservierung musste ich 5 Mal (in Worten fünf) anrufen. Irgendwann hieß es dann, dass ich zurückgerufen würde - war aber nicht so. Als ich dann dem netten Herrn eine Buchungsanfrage per Mail schrieb (die wollte er haben, was ja auch OK ist) fragte ich nach ziemlich genau 24 h, ob die Mail angekommen sei, da ich keine Antwort (obwohl er diese angekündigt hatte) bekommen hatte. Da hat er mich richtig angemacht. Ob ich denn glaube, dass er nachts arbeiten würde und so weiter. Naja wie auch immer. Normalerweise hätte ich sagen sollen: "Leck mich" aber ich bin halt scheinbar doof.
Vor Ort war einer der beiden Fahrradständer mit Stacheldraht umwickelt. Ich nehme an, damit sich kein böser Wanderer draufsetzt und die schöne Aussicht (und die ist wirklich schön) genießt ohne etwas zu trinken bei ihm zu kaufen.
Da wir die einzigen drei Übernachtungsgäste waren, fragten wir, ob wir die Bikes über Nacht in den Skikeller stellen dürften - der Zugang war ebenerdig und der Keller ausreichend groß. Da blaffte er uns an, was wir glauben würden wo wir hier seien. Sein Auto stünde ja auch draußen und das sei sicherlich teurer.
Also alles in Allem echt KEINE Empfehlung.

Geparkt haben wir in Immenstadt auf einem Parkplatz in der Nähe des Finanzamtes. Der hat für drei Tag 5 Euro oder so gekostet und das war OK für uns. Als wir am Sonntag ankamen war nix los. Als wir dann aber am Dienstag zurückkamen war der Parkplatz extrem voll.

Schöne Grüße und viel Spaß auf Eurer Tour.
Uwe


----------



## bubax (18. August 2010)

Wir haben im Berggasthaus Rohrmoos übernachtet. Zwar nicht ganz billig, aber nett und sehr gutes Essen - man muss den Wirt mit seinen mitunter herben Sprüchen zu nehmen wissen  
Berggasthaus Schwaben werden wir nicht mehr betreten - da haben die Wirte eindeutig ihren Beruf verfehlt - die beiden hätten eher Gärtner werden sollen, aber keine Wirtsleute. Wir haben es gewagt unsere Räder nicht in die vorgesehenen komischen Stacheldraht ummantelten Baumstämme zu stellen, sondern sie wirklich vorsichtig an einen Zaun gelehnt, an dem im Anschluss viele bunte Blumen wuchsen. (Wir waren die einzigen Gäste, haben also auch keinen Platz weggenommen) Haben keinem Pflänzchen etwas zu Leide getan und wurden trotzdem dermaßen angegiftet, so dass wir uns nur noch ungläubig anschauten und weiterzogen. Unfreundliche Leute sondergleichen.


----------



## lord_wicked (18. August 2010)

Da ich jetzt in der heißen Planungsphase bin für das erste Wochenende im September fällt für mich, nach den letzten beiden Einträgen, das Berghaus Schwaben flach.

Da werde ich mich lieber nach einer Alternative umsehen


----------



## beuze1 (18. August 2010)

> Das Berghaus Schwaben haben wir - gelinde gesagt - in nicht so guter Erinnerung. Der Wirt war ein A....



*Ich habe die Tour jetzt schon 2-mal gemacht,
wollte auch im  Berghaus Schwaben Übernachten aber es ist mir beide male nicht gelungen Zimmer zu buchen da der Wirt schon am Telefon ein A.... war !
wenn ich das jetzt lese bin ich richtig froh das Wir da mit Schwung vorbei gefahren sind und eine andere bleibe hatten..*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rotznasenbub (18. August 2010)

Ja das kann ich nur jedem wärmstens ans Herz legen, um diesen Laden einen Bogen zu machen.

Das mit den Blumen hatten wir ähnlich erlebt. Als wir unsere Trikots zum Lüften an die Fensterläden hängten, wurden wir gleich zurückgepfiffen, weil die Geranien sonst kaputt gingen.


----------



## lord_wicked (18. August 2010)

Hat jemand Vorschläge für gute Alternativen zum Berghaus Schwaben?


----------



## Schlammpaddler (19. August 2010)

lord_wicked schrieb:


> Hat jemand Vorschläge für gute Alternativen zum Berghaus Schwaben?


Wie weiter oben schon geschrieben:
übers Riedberger Horn, oder um ein paar hm zu sparen Richtung obere Wilhelminenalpe nach Balderschwang, bzw. Schwabenhof (heißt zwar ähnlich, hat aber nix mit dem Berghaus zu tun. Die Wirtin ist sehr freundlich. Die Preise sind angemessen). Am nächsten Tag geht es dann wieder ein paar hm aufwärts entlang der Bolgenach über die Scheuenalpe zur Dinigörgenalpe. Ist in meiner Kompass Karte nicht vollständig eingezeichnet, geht aber alles völlig problemlos auf Forstweg. Vor Ort ist alles ausgeschildert.


----------



## derfati (19. August 2010)

Spricht eigentlich etwas gegen die Grasgehrenhütte als Alternative zum Berghaus Schwaben?


----------



## Schlammpaddler (19. August 2010)

Wenn sie auf hat, eigentlich nix. Wäre fast ideal.


----------



## lord_wicked (23. August 2010)

Also mit den Unterkünften sind wir uns soweit einig.
Wir haben jetzt noch eine Mitfahrer dazu bekommen.
Dieser hat aber noch weniger Erfahrung als wir im Gebirge und hat etwas "bammel" vor der Tragepassage am Schrofenpass.

Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Passage wirklich so knifflig ist?


----------



## tomtomba (23. August 2010)

Für den Schrofenpass sollte man "trittsicher" sein. Der Weg ist ca 1 m breit und an der Bergseite mit einem Seil gesichert. Wir hatten auf unserem AX schwierigere Passagen. 
Das ganze dauert ca 1/2 h und man hat´s geschafft. 
Man sollte sich vorher mal damit beschäftigen wie man sein Radel auf der "linken" Schulter trägt und dabei die rechte Hand zum Halten frei hat. 
Ansonsten für alle "normal" fähigen Menschen begehbar. Es geht auch keine 1000m links runter, alles halb so schlimm. Der ganze Weg ist neu gemacht und die Leiterun sind alle top in Schuß. (Stand vor 2 Jahren) 
Wenn Du möchtest kann ich Dir per E-Mail ein paar Bilder senden. 
lg 
Tom


----------



## lord_wicked (23. August 2010)

Tom du hast ne PM


----------



## lord_wicked (31. August 2010)

Weiss jemand wie es im Moment Wettertechnisch am Schrofenpass aussieht?
Würde mich interessieren ob z.Zt. schneit.


----------



## Oshiki (15. Juni 2011)

Fährt jemand die Tour Ende Juli / Anfang August und hat noch einen Startplatz frei?
Ich wollte sie geführt machen. Leider wurde wurde der Temin abgesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lollek_303 (23. Juni 2011)

Also mich würde die Tour ja auch interessieren....kann allerdings erst Ende August Anfang September...und würde sie dann am liebsten in der Woche fahren.


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Juli 2011)

Hi, ich bin auch grad am Planen.
Die erste Übernachtung würde ich in Grasgehren einplanen. Die Hütte soll ja ab 1. August wieder geöffnet werden.
Mich würde mal noch interessieren wie lang ihr ca für die einzelnen Etappen gebraucht habt?


----------



## rotznasenbub (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo Chrisinger,
hab gerade mal in meinen Tacho- und GPS-Aufzeichnungen geschaut. Wir waren am ersten Tag ca. 2 Stunden unterwegs. Am zweiten Tag dann 4 Stunden und letzten Tag 6 Stunden. Die Zeiten sind jeweils die Netto-Fahrtzeiten.
Viel Spaß beim Planen und Durchführen der Tour.
VG
Uwe


----------



## Chrisinger (22. Juli 2011)

Top danke, hilft mir schonmal echt weiter.
Ihr wart aber dann doch recht schnell unterwegs


----------



## rotznasenbub (22. Juli 2011)

Nö, waren wir eigentlich nicht. Wie gesagt, das waren die reinen Fahrtzeiten. Hinzu kommen noch die Pausenzeiten.
Gerade der letzte Tag war schon eher "endlos"


----------



## Chrisinger (22. Juli 2011)

Ok danke, weißt du euren Schnitt noch?


----------



## rotznasenbub (22. Juli 2011)

Die Aufzeichnungen sagen:
Tag 1 - 8,3 km/h
Tag 2 - 10,3 km/h
Tag 3 - 14,6 km/h


----------



## Chrisinger (22. Juli 2011)

Ok, das sind relativ normale Werte. Vielen Dank!


----------



## godofglow (1. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Danke für eure Antworten.

Was denkt ihr denn zur Jahreszeit?
Meint ihr im September ist es auch noch fahrbar bezogen auf die Temperaturen?

Danke & Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lord_wicked (17. Januar 2012)

Nachdem wir im Jahr 2010 die Tour schon einmal gefahren sind wollen wir das ganze dieses Jahr im Mai nochmal angehen um unseren Temageist nach 2 mageren Jahren mal wieder zu stärken.

Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen das die Internetpräsenz des Berghaus Schwaben sich komplett geändert hat. Ich weiß auch nict mehr wie der ungeliebet wird im jahr 2010 hieß.
Kann es ein das sich da neue Pächter gefunden haben und man da sganze wieder in Betracht ziehen könnte?


----------



## rotznasenbub (17. Januar 2012)

Also ich habe gerade mal in meinen alten E-Mails von 2010 gesucht und festgestellt, dass ich damals mit einem Herrn Porda gesprochen habe.
Auf der Webseite ist der Inhaber aber nun die Familie Winter.
Ich würde sagen, dass die Chancen für neue Wirte recht gut stehen.

Solltest du die Tour nochmal fahren und dort nächtigen, könntest du das hier ja mal posten, oder?


----------



## lord_wicked (17. Januar 2012)

Porda, genau so hieß der typ damals am telefon.

Wie du bereits erwähnt hast, heißen die Inhaber jetzt Winter.
Auch die seite sieht irgendwie ansprechender aus.
Sollten wir die Tour starten werden wir dem Berghaus eine Chance geben.

Ausführlicher Bericht wird dann folgen....


----------



## laimer83 (13. April 2012)

Servus zusammen,

planen diese Tour Mitte Juni durchzuführen. Gibt es bereits Erfahrungen mit den neuen Wirten im Berghaus Schwaben?

Welche weiteren Knackpunkte neben der Tragepassage gibt es sonst noch auf der Tour?

Grüße


----------



## terraesp (6. August 2012)

Wir haben im Juli im Berghaus Schwaben übernachtet.
Ich kann es nur wärmstens empfehlen. Die Bikes waren nachts in einem Schuppen.
Vielleicht sollte man die negativen Bewertungen ganz am Anfang etwas relativieren oder streichen.


----------



## Micha-L (6. August 2012)

Hallo,
ist es relativ problemlos möglich, das Ganze auch auf 4 Tage auszudehnen, wenn die Kraft am 2. und 3. Tag nicht für die 1800hm reicht? Sprich, gibts dazwischen auch noch Hütten, wo man zur Not übernachten könnte?

Die erste Etappe traue ich mir noch zu, aber 1800hm am Stück vllt eher nicht so 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (31. August 2012)

Hier mal ein kurzes Review zum Allgäu-Cross, den wir die letzten 3 Tage gefahren sind, bevor das Wetter jetzt umschlägt. Oberhalb von Warth wird ja bereits Schnee vorhergesagt.

Wir sind am 1sten Tag von Immenstadt bis zur Hörnlepass-Hütte (oberhalb Riezlern) gefahren und haben dort übernachtet. Waren bereits so gegen 14 Uhr dort. Ansich war fast alles fahrbar, bis auf mal paar Meter bergauf. Beim Downill nach Rohrmoos runter musste ich an 2-3 Stellen auch kurz absitzen, jemand mit absoluter S3-Beherschung hat da sicher keine Probleme.

Der 2te Tag wurde dann unsere Königsetappe, trotz das wir schon am 1sten Tag ordentlich Gas gegeben hatten. Mittags um ca. 14 Uhr waren wir bereits über dem Schrofenpass. Wetter war sonnig und schön, daher war der Schrofenpass bergauf absolut easy. Nach Lechtal bergab konnte ich auch nicht alle Stellen fahren, hier und da etwas rutschig/matschig. Wir sind dann weiter über Warth bis nach Schröcken/Oberboden. In Oberboden übernachtet.

Der 3te Tag war dann kein Problem, so dass wir es haben gemütlich angehen können und waren um 16 Uhr in Immenstadt zurück. Der Regen an dem Tag war auch nicht sonderlich schlimm.

Insgesamt schöne Tour, wirklich SCHWER würde ich die Tour nicht bezeichnen, wobei das subjektiv ist und sicher vom Wetter abhängig. 

Landschaftlich ist die Tour absolut TOP!!

Die Bikepisten waren aber superlangweilig, es fehlten die flowigen Trails. Technisch anspruchsvoll war nur der Downhill nach Rohrmoos und die Abfahrt nach Lechleiten. Evtl. beides in der Kategorie bis S3. Der Schrofenpass ist bei gutem Wetter absolut kein Problem. 

Insgesamt ne schöne Tour.


----------



## windeckbiker (5. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal meine Erfahrungen vom Allgäucross den ich vom 2-4.10.12 gefahren bin loswerden.Nachdem Ich in diesem Forum einiges an nützlichem Infomaterial fand fuhren ein Kumpel und ich ebenfalls diese Tour welche ich 

schon seit 2-3 Jahren mal im Herbst fahren wollte aber es nie geklappt hat. Die Tour im Herbst hat ihren speziellen Reiz (klare Luft,weniger los auf Hütten usw.) aber eines vorweg man darf diese Tour speziell im Herbst nicht 

unterschätzen (Wetter,mehr Klamotten im Rucksack,Hütten und Hotels haben nicht überall offen) Beim Wetter muß man sich halt informieren und einfach Glück haben,es gibt auf dieser Tour genügend Stellen wo es schwierig 

wird oder gar gefährlich sein könnte wenn es naß und schmierig ist.Man sollte echt versuchen den ersten Tag zu verlängern und weiter als das Berghaus Schwaben zu fahren (nichts gegen die Hütte oder den Wirt) aber die 

Grasgehrenhütte liegt noch besser und man kann noch 100-120 hm und 4 km mehrmachen,da man am nächsten morgen eh daran vorbei kommt,aber das ist Ansichtssache.Am 2 Tag empfiehlt es sich auf jeden Fall bis nach 

Schröcken oder noch weiter zu fahren,da der 3 Tag nämlich wenn man vom Holzgauerhaus wie auf dem Tourenblatt beschrieben bis nach Immenstadt fährt sehr lang und hart werden kann.man überwindet nämlich von Au aus 

hoch auf den Stockbergsattel ca. 650 hm und das auf 5 km wobei das letzte Stück sehr steil ist bis 22% und man schieben muss(das steht nämlich nirgends).Das Stück von Sibratsgfäll nach Rohrmoss hat es ebenfalls in sich 

eine ständiges auf und ab mit kleinen giftigen Anstiegen und eine nimmerendende Teerstraße vor Rohrmoss! Ab Rohrmoss sind es noch ca.25 km fast nur bergab und eben auf Teer und die letzten 15 km an der Iller entlang auf 

Schotter. Als Fazit kann Ich ziehen eine schöne Tour die man aber nicht unterschätzen darf vor allem die kniffligen Stellen(Downhill nach Rohrmoss am ersten Tag(S2-S3),Schrofenpass am 2 Tag ,Trittsicherheit und 

Schwindelfrei 

ist Voraussetzung,Trailabfahrt vom Schrofenpass nach Lechleiten(S1-S2) Vorsicht bei Nässe und wenn es schmierig ist!,am dritten Tag sollte man vor allem die Länge der Etappe nicht unterschätzen).Es sollte schon eine gute 

Grundkondition vorhanden sein wenn man diese Tour fahren will 160 km und 4500 hm in 2,5 Tagen sind nicht ohne,wer Alpencrosserfahrung hat weiß was ich meine.




Noch ein paar Tips!

-Parken in Immenstadt auf dem Viehmarktparkplatz(kostenlos)!

-Grasgehrenhütte (sehr nette Bewirtung) liegt an der Strecke.

-Rast am Kiosk beim Campingplatz vor Sibratsgfäll(günstige Preise)danach kommt lange nichts mehr.

-GPS Daten vom MTB Magazin und das Tourenblatt als Ausdruck sind empfehlenswert,aber es ist kein Fehler die Kompasskarten 2 und 3 dabei zu haben.


----------



## Puky Pitt (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo

hat jmd bilder in seiner galerie oder mag jmd vllt ein paar in den thread laden? 
Fände ich gut während dem lesen gleich ein paar eindrücke zu sehen.

gruß puky


----------



## beuze1 (7. Oktober 2012)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> Hallo
> hat jmd bilder



*Ja.*

*Gemütliche anfahrt Richtung Schrofenpass.




Aufsieg zum Pass.
















Die früher mal berüchtigte Leiter, heute kein Problem mehr.




Lohn der ganzen Schinderei.




Auf der alten Salzstraße.




Nach dem Auenfeld Sattel.




Weiter nach Schönenbachvorsäß.








Wo es die besten Käsknöpfle gibt.






Der Rest ist dann nur noch Formsache.




Noch was!!
Bitte beim Wasserlassen nach links Zielen, ich wohn am Bodensee .


*


----------



## windeckbiker (7. Oktober 2012)

Hier ein paar Bilder,Rappenalptal , Einstieg am Schrofenpass,zwischendrin,am Pass,Schobersattel.


----------



## Puky Pitt (7. Oktober 2012)

cool danke schon mal. Tolle Eindrücke!


----------



## trhaflhow (29. Oktober 2012)

Die aktuelle Situation am Berghaus Schwaben ist nicht mehr mit 2010 zu vergleichen. Der Ars...h von damals ist nicht mehr.
Sind vor ein paar Wochen "aus Versehen" ( mieden es wegen des Wirts) dort gelandet.
Gutes Essen sehr freundlich. Neue Wirtsleute 
Bzl Übernachtung kann ich nichts sagen, da wir zu nah in der Gegend wohnen
Werde im Winter auf Skitour auf jeden fall nen kleinen Umweg machen um dort zum kaffetrinken zu gehen


----------



## derfati (23. Juli 2018)

Jetzt hat es dann doch 8 Jahre gedauert, bis ich die Tour mache... 
Nächste Woche ist es dann soweit.
Dienstags mit dem Zug nach Sonthofen.
1. Etappe bis Riezlern
2. Etappe bis Schoppernau
3. Etappe zurück nach Sonthofen.
Abends mit dem Zug wieder zurück.
Ist die Runde in letzter Zeit (also dieses Jahr) schon mal jemand gefahren? Gibt es irgendwelche gravierenden Beeinträchtigungen bzgl. Fahrverbote etc.?
Beste Grüße
Thorsten


----------

